# How to salvage/preserve lots of canned mushrooms



## joesfolk (Jan 8, 2011)

I had to open a gallon can of mushrooms. Do you suppose I can freeze the mushrooms now to keep from losing most of the can?  Or are we eating mushroom omlets for the next week?


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I had to open a gallon can of mushrooms. Do you suppose I can freeze the mushrooms now to keep from losing most of the can?  Or are we eating mushroom omlets for the next week?



Got cheese?  I'd make a mushroom gratin style casserole and use some of those babies up.

Well, maybe not a gallon, but gee.. that's a lot of canned mushrooms.


----------



## blissful (Jan 8, 2011)

I've frozen previously canned olives and mushrooms, in small bags for use on pizza in the future. They were fine.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2011)

Mushroom soup


----------



## msmofet (Jan 8, 2011)

Cream of mushroom soup, red tomato mushroom sauce with or without meat, gravies (make gravy by adding stock and wine of choice. drippings from meat to be served with can be added at reheat and service). All can be prepped then frozen in containers for quick meals/use later.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes, they can be frozen...just freeze them in recipe size portions.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, they can be frozen...just freeze them in recipe size portions.


 W or w/o the liquid? I have never bought a gallon size can of mushrooms.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

msmofet said:


> W or w/o the liquid? I have never bought a gallon size can of mushrooms.


 
I would do it without the liquid.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2011)

Or in a marinade to add a nice flavor.  Canned isn't known to be especially delicious or pretty.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 8, 2011)

I wonder if you could dehydrate them?

I've frozen canned jalapeno peppers. A friend of mine freezes canned cream of mushroom soup...not in the can, I freeze tomato paste, and I will sautee fresh mushrooms (and leeks, and onions, not together, separately) and freeze them...they work for pizza, soups, sauces.  

Definitely in portion / recipe quantities, not as a "block" <g>.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would do it without the liquid.


 I agree. You could probably spin them or use a strainer to drain them and press remaining liquid out. You might try spreading them in a single layer on cookie sheets and flash freeze them. Once frozen, bag in portion/recipe quantities. Or, you could try dehydrating them in the oven (there must be instructions on the Internet for dehydrating mushrooms in the oven) if you don't have a dehydrator.


----------

